# Smoke Eliminator Candle?



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

So CS, has anyone here used Smoke Eliminator Candles?
Do they really work?

I've seen advertised claims about removing all smoke odors in 30 minutes or so, but I've yet to read any reviews about them living up to the claims.

Thanks!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I am interested if these work as well for this winter where it will be harder to air out the smoking room


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always wondered the same thing. It doesnt seem like it would do all that much. A normal candle is hard to smell sometimes, and smoke is pretty tough to cover up. I hope that I am proved wrong, because if these do work as they say, I'll have some coming my way. Ha, I'm a poet and dont even know it:sl.
Adam


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Well I've seen scented candles found at a candle store in my local mall that could *cover* up the scent of a dead person.

But I think thats totally different then what these odor eliminator candles claim to do, because they are suppose to "neutralize" the odor, not just cover them up.

Hmmm. Whos going to gorilla up and say they use candles in their home


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I've used the "smoke & order eliminator" candle that JR sells. My wife seems to think things improve smell wise and when I'm done their does not seem to that linger of cigar smoke smell in the air. But since she doesn't mind the smell in the 1st place and since my nostrils are corrupted I can't guarantee the same results. To date nobody who comes into our house says, "God this place stinks" but at the same time they know I like my sticks. Perhaps they are just being polite or not as sensitive to odors.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My wife says my cigars stink up the outside. I doubt a candle would allow me to light up inside!


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've used these types of candels and other devices that claim to cover up or "neutralize" the smell that some folks don't like. I think if you're talking about after the fact, as in the next morning, these devices do a pretty good job. But if you're talking about something actively netralizing while you smoke, these really don't do the job.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

Try some of these: 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29589

I'm not affliated with that vendor, but I am a fan of those smoke odor exterminating candles. I've been using them for about a year to get rid of cigarette and cooking odors and I have to say they work great!. I tried smoking a cigar with one of these candles lit and as far as I can tell, the smell was gone after a few hours.

I usually pick them up from my local smoke shop when I go for cigarettes and they charge $10 a jar there. I go with orange or clothesline scents. $6 a jar from billboardtobacco.com is a killer deal, but so far the only experience I have with them is an order I placed 3 weeks ago that hasnt shown up yet.

My non-smoker friends are usually surprised that I smoke inside because they can't smell the smoke when they walk in. And nonsmokers can usually smell the slightest hint of smoke odor. I know because I've only been smoking for 3.5 yrs and before I started smoking, I could smell smoke a mile away. Oh yeah, it also gets rid of the smell when I fry fish


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I'll call them tomorrow to place an order.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

These candles sound awesome, i never believed the marketing surrounding them before!


----------



## fisherking (Dec 6, 2005)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> So CS, has anyone here used Smoke Eliminator Candles?
> Do they really work?
> 
> I've seen advertised claims about removing all smoke odors in 30 minutes or so, but I've yet to read any reviews about them living up to the claims.
> ...


Yes, they really work. I bought some from cubancrafters.com, and when You finished smoking, you burn it for about 15mn, but, if you extinguish it inside the room, the oder is very strong, so I extinguish it outside of the window.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

These sound like just the thing for me. My favorite thing to do while smoking used to be watcing a movie. Then when I moved house, I decided I didn't want that stale smell in my home any more and so I stick to the porch.

With these I could sit in the living room watching movies ALL winter!


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

fisherking said:


> Yes, they really work. I bought some from cubancrafters.com, and when You finished smoking, you burn it for about 15mn, but, if you extinguish it inside the room, the oder is very strong, so I extinguish it outside of the window.


Mind telling us what scent you have?


----------

